# Black Excellence: The Most Admired...



## Atthatday (Dec 28, 2018)

*Michelle And Barack Obama Top Most Admired List Ahead Of Clinton And Trump*

BY OLLIE WARD
 December 27, 2018

Hillary Clinton’s tenure at the top of Gallup’s most-admired woman poll came to an abrupt end in 2018. After 17 years at the top, the former presidential candidate lost her title to former first lady, Michelle Obama.

In the annual poll, 15% of respondents named Michelle Obama as the most-admired woman of 2018, giving her a significant lead over second-place Oprah Winfrey, who took 5% of the vote. The former first lady has been in the public eye recently as she embarked on her tour to promote her new book, ‘Becoming’.

Clinton came in third place with just 4% of respondents naming her as their most-admired woman for 2018. Melania Trump was in the fourth position, also with 4% of the vote, and Queen Elizabeth II finished in fifth place.

In the men’s category, Barack Obama was named America’s most-admired man. The former president edged out sitting president Donald Trump who finished in second place. George W. Bush came in third place and Pope Francis took the fourth spot.

The 2018 ranking is the 11th time Barack Obama has been named America’s most-admired man. Only Dwight Eisenhower has topped the list more times. He earned the title 12 times.

Gallup has conducted the poll almost every year since 1946, skipping the data collection only in 1976. It is only the 13th time that the sitting president has not topped the poll.


----------



## Atthatday (Dec 28, 2018)

#BlackExcellence, enough said!!!

Drumpf, you’ll NEVER make this list, go run and cry to PutinBae.


----------

